# Adders, lizards and slow worms today



## mollieking (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't think I've quite grasped how to attach photos properly but i'm working on it!
Hope this works for now! enjoy 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153737226456111&l=1c3ae1e795

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153737225891111&l=ce930e16a2

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153737225951111&l=1f4e7dd728


----------



## mollieking (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, i've just tried again and clearly I can't seem to upload photos efficiently. sigh


----------

